# [SOLVED] Advice before installing windows 8 ?



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

I found the Windows 8 Developer Preview English, 32-bit (x86) in microsoft's site. I know it can cause error and bugs as it is a developer's preview. but just asking are there too many errors and bugs? i mean what's the feedback yet?
Any advice about installing the windows 8 will do great


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Advice before installing windows 8 ?*

Basically from everything I've read about win8 I'm totally skipping it. It was designed for tablets and phones. It's primary focus group are those with touchscreens. Basically if you WANT to turn your computer into a giant tablet, then ok, otherwise I'd stick with win7 and see what comes out next. Honestly that's just my opinion. It's up to you.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Advice before installing windows 8 ?*



Gdn8Melbourne said:


> I found the Windows 8 Developer Preview English, 32-bit (x86) in microsoft's site. I know it can cause error and bugs as it is a developer's preview. but just asking are there too many errors and bugs? i mean what's the feedback yet?
> Any advice about installing the windows 8 will do great


personally unless you are a developer and not a newbie, do not install it. It is too soon because there are too many errors and bugs. since every system is different, no way to know how it would affect your specific system. 

If you still insist of installing it, do not install it on your everyday computer, even in a dual boot situation. There could be major issues and you could lose everything.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Advice before installing windows 8 ?*

Windows 8 is currently released only as a developers preview, primarily to show the touchscreen interface. It is incomplete and will have bugs. It was never intended that it would be used by the general public at this stage in it's development. Unless you are comfortable working with buggy pre-release software you should wait.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Advice before installing windows 8 ?*

I agree with you  It looks better on tablets 


nbjeter3 said:


> Basically from everything I've read about win8 I'm totally skipping it. It was designed for tablets and phones. It's primary focus group are those with touchscreens. Basically if you WANT to turn your computer into a giant tablet, then ok, otherwise I'd stick with win7 and see what comes out next. Honestly that's just my opinion. It's up to you.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Advice before installing windows 8 ?*

@LMiller7, @sobeit, @nbjeter3 - I'm not gonna install this preview then  It doesn't sound so wise to install it now 
Thank you all for your kind advices


----------



## samc2 (Oct 25, 2011)

Im a newb and I crossed my fingers through G Parted and made a 10 gb partition and closed my eyes and randomly click through the install! When I opened them again it had made a good partition and works great! Note: it takes over the boot manager, but go in to settings and Change host os to windows 7 ( or what ever). And with the new interface for dos it's super easy! But if you like windows 8 boot manager... DON'T CHANGE IT!! You can't change it back.


----------

